# Just got my first milk!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Ok so I'm so beyond excited! Ethel kidded yesterday about 3:30pm. Unfortunatley my fiancé and I were out of town overnight last night after getting her settled with the babies. I was hoping to get some colostrum to freeze for emergencies but I didn't get a chance to try to milk her until a bit ago so it's milk. But, with that said..... I milked her out a bit and even tried it. I don't like milk, I hardly ever drink milk but I HAD to try the first farm fresh milk. My fiancé and our friends visiting tonight tried it. Their son said it tastes like skim milk but thicker/more creamy. I agree. I'm so excited for milk! I'll be watching her to see if they empty her otherwise I may start milking a little each day before the kids are 2 weeks. We shall see. But I'm so excited!!!!!!! :happygoat:

Giving my first milk a try


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I should have taken a pic of mine! So awesome!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is great!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Fantastic.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

The kids seem to be favoring Ethel’s left teat more than the right. Her left teat is still smaller while her right teat is larger. I milked out the right side a bit this morning but am I safe to milk her out that side more until she’s empty and until the kids start nursing that side more? I’d hate for her to get mastitis or something from that side being neglected.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would fully milk her out on both sides.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Ok! I’ll try to milk her out when my fiancé gets home in an hour. I was trying to only put her through a little here and there for the next couple weeks until we both get better since she’s new to milking and I’m new so I’m sure I’m not the fastest or most efficient yet. But with them ignoring that side I knew I’d need to do more than I originally planned in the beginning. 

Any tricks to milking that I should know of? I’ve read and watched several videos since I hadn’t milked a goat since I was about 8 years old ha ha Just wondering if anyone has some good tricks for a new milker that I haven’t heard yet.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Does she stand well for you?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Ha ha @Lstein I'd love to say she's a prefect first timer but I can't. I've had the girls on the stand several times over the last year to get used to it and put them in the stand to trim hooves.

But in the 2 times I milked Ethel so far, she's had to have the hobbles on and even that was a bit of a kicker. This morning she was better about me putting them on and stood great while eating her grain until I tried to massage and feel her udder. She happily lunged both back feet up in one glorious motion and kicked over the bucket.  As long as I'm only milking and not trying to feel around her udder she stands pretty well though, considering she's new. She'll get there though  Hopefully before long she won't even need the hobbles. But if she keeps up this trick I may need to tie something to the hobbles and the side of the stand to keep her from jumping her back feet up again. 

I must say though both times she let milk down instantly for me so at least she's not stubborn girl that holds it all in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just lots of practice and figuring things out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would grab a kid, the same kid every time and teach that kid there is another side.

They do learn, by persistence.
Go out every couple of hours and latch that kid onto the ignored side.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Lucy and Ethel’s teats have grown a little since they kidded. Is there a timeline for a FF of how long after they kid that that’s about what size their teats will end up being? Just curious really as I’m hoping they may grow a tad more to make milking easier instead of smaller teats. Even with my small hands it can be interesting sometimes with the smaller teats.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

You know I am as much of an expert on this as you are lol, but I have heard they actually get larger over the next couple of kiddings then it is what it will be at like the third one. Hopefully someone who actually knows will read this.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

If they take after Nelli, they’ll have big ole teats ha ha. It will be fun to see how much different (and probably easier) it will be to milk Nelli since her teats are big. 

On another note..... Lucy and Ethel have both milked twice now without hobbles and did wonderfully! Moved here and there but no kicking over the pale, no jumping all over and no hoof in the milk! Woo hoo

I just finished assembling my breast pump, mason jar, diy milker. Hoping to try it out tomorrow and see if it works. Im hoping it does so then if I need someone else to milk for any reason, I don’t have to worry about them struggling by hand.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are going well.

A few kiddings will make the teat and udder get a bit bigger.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

So I was a bit behind considering Lucy and Ethel kidded already and Ethel has been cleaning out this week a lot.... but I finally got some clippers and had my best friend -an amazing cosmetologist- help me with trimming them up. Their udders look so nice and I can't wait to milk tomorrow without all that hair. Especially Ethel! She takes after Nelli and is a hairy beast ha ha

On another note.... after getting trimmed up, I noticed Ethel has a nice medial (is that the right word?) from what I've read and looked at on desirable udders.

My friend starting the trim on Lucy.










And suddenly Fozzie, Ethel's buckling, thinks Nelli's trimmed udder looks good. I'm going to have to separate them if he doesn't learn Nelli is NOT ok with him trying her milk ha ha


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

"Snip, Snip. Buzz, Buzz. Oh what a relief it was."


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

The last few days Ethel's milk has been frothy. I've read some that thats normal, if you milk faster (which I have gotten faster now that her teats have grown more), and then I read about frothy mastitis. She's not hot, showing signs of discomfort while milking, no redness. Any ideas? Want to be sure it's ok. Also, how do you test milk for mastitis?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My frothy milk is very healthy.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

All of mine is frothy. It’s just fast milking.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Awesome - I love the milk and the butter!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I remember that first time. So exciting. Hope things continue to go well for you.
When I would milk into a quart mason jar it would be about 1/3 foam. Like I could spoon it onto a latte.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Ethel is 2 weeks fresh as of yesterday and Lucy will be 2 weeks fresh as of Monday. I seriously feel as though it’s only been a week  Kids are doing great and spunky (should I say naughty) as ever. Lucy still favors her buckling and head butts her doeling but she nurses because she’s healthy and bouncy all the time. Once I get them moved to their new pens in the barn, I will start separating kids at night and milk in the morning. I’m already milking in the morning without separating and each give me at least a quart -other than a couple days both girls went through a faze of only giving a cup or two. 

So for a couple more questions:
1. Lucy and Ethel both have a pocket in the front of their udders. The attachement isn’t very far up the belly so when they’re fuller, it’s a very obvious pocket. Will this affect how well or how long they’ll be good for milking?

2. Should I be concerned about keeping doelings from them due to this udder pocket possibly being passed on? I’m only milking for my home. 

3. Is this something that can change? I would think the attachments are where they will be but I know udders can change for FF’s through the first milking season especially. Does this change/get better? 

4. Will this pocket cause discomfort or potential issues for my girls?

I’ll try to get photos in the morning before I milk


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Korita, I milked a cow with both hands back in the day when I could squat and hold the bucket between my knees and let her rip and the milk would fly into the bucket. The frothy milk ( I call it suds) would spill over the sides from the milk hitting the bucket so fast. But yes, there is absolutely nothing wrong with the milk when you see the froth on it. You are just getting faster with your hands. Ha I have a little vacuum milker that I have to use on a new first time freshener. she has the smallest teats but gives a fair amount of milk. She had only one kid so I have to milk the other side to keep it healthy. You should be sure and milk out your goats each day at least once. If the kids are big enough to take what the doe is giving then fine but if they cannot, then you need to empty her out at least once a day. That keeps her producing and healthy. Oh by the way. The milk will get better after about 3 weeks. The first weeks of milk and usually the second, I use to make soap with. Then about the 3 or 4 week I start drinking the milk as it should be as good as it will get in taste.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you TexasGoatMan! I’ve been milking about every day so far - I did miss a day- and have frozen it all to use for soap. I ordered some milk filter disks to help get the rest of the tiny stuff that my mesh filter can’t catch so I can start drinking it too without worrying about that one random hair or small dirt particles that got missed. That and make cheese and such hopefully. 

How long does fresh goat milk stay good in the fridge for drinking?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Well.... here's to my first -hopefully successful- goat milk soap. I only made a small half batch my first run. I'm thinking I may make another half batch tomorrow -or maybe even tonight- with different oils in there. I want to make a lot of different ones to have ready by the wedding (May 12th) to send home with family and friends to try out for me but I'd hate to make a ton and find out I failed 

Tomorrow I shall see if it holds up right. Then the excruciating weeks to wait to try it out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Last night was the first night I separated the kids. I only separated for about 9 hours though.

Lucy gave me a quart that I brought in but I'm thinking it would have been about 2 quarts before she kicked over the darn bucket halfway through  Ethel gave me 2 quarts also.

So I pulled some milk from yesterday and put a gallon in to start cheese for my first time.

Photos of their udders before milking. Lucy's got a major pocket  But she gives me good milk so far. I just hope it doesn't cause problems or discomfort for her. For showing I know that's not good but for milking and years of possible milk is that a big hinderence?

Lucy 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
























Ethel - she was standing a little funky with her hind legs and refused to stand normal until I put my phone away lol 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I am not very experienced, but here is what I've heard about udder pockets. (hopefully someone else who knows more will see and answer). I don't think the pocket itself is painful. The problem is longevity of productive life. Since the udder isn't strong in front, so over the years it will start to sag lower and lower from the weight of the milk because there isn't much holding it up. Sagging can lead to easy snagging and ripping the udder or teats. I heard 7 years old is when it might get rough for the doe, but it most likely hugely depends on the depth of the pocket and the strength of the rest of the attachments. Could be sooner, could be later. 

I do have to say, I envy those long teats. They look super easy to grip and milk.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh my goodness! I am so excited for you making your first soap! I am betting it turns out wonderful! I may have missed it if you said what oils you used for the scent? The waiting to use it is sheer torture! Not quite as bad as waiting for goat babies, but still bad!!!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks for the reply on the udders singinggoatgirl! Their teats have grown a bit since I started milking. One of Ethel’s could grow just a tad more to make milking easier but they are really nice. I’m waiting for Nelli to kid because she has big teats so I’m anxious to see what milking her will be like. 

New-Goat-Mom: So fat I made one with tea tree & lavender essential oil and one with peppermint. But I have so many more I want to try. Even though it’s not cured, a couple of my friends and myself used a small chip off one when washing our hands and it makes my hands feel so soft. I’m excited for them to be cured and start using it.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol You are as bad as me! I always do stuff like that, too. I bet they smell so nice! One of my favorite things to add to soap is oatmeal... it makes your skin feel so good.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Hay hey, the soap looks great . I know you have removed it from the molds. When are you going to cut it into bars ? It needs to cure for 30 day a least. Oh the pain of waiting  we love our milk soap. So get ready to enjoy.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

That is exciting- I remember when we got our first jar of goat milk from our own little goat!! We love goat milk. It is a good feeling to have your own eggs and milk that your produce yourself.


----------

